# My latest incredible invention - the BBWAB



## tomkat

Nice


----------



## Charlie B

I think a family intervention is in order for you Ollie!


----------



## Lburou

The Blevins gambit, looks great!


----------



## Beethinking

This is awesome.


----------



## sqkcrk

Just imagine what you could come up w/ had you more time on your hands. Actually, don't imagine. Ha!! How about a video so we can see and hear it in action. Looks almost Rube Goldbergian.


----------



## minz

All them letters you could have made it say something (like BAD MTHR) I would want to build the bad mother!


----------



## odfrank

Mark, I see in post #6 you asked for a video of the BBWAB in action, so if you hadn't seen this video when I posted it last month here it is for you:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UkLBQBuTUbY


----------



## sqkcrk

o d frank? It always has sounded like odd frank in my mind. Good to know. Thanks, oh dee.


----------



## Harley Craig

It's not ODD Frank? Lol that is how I read it in my mind too


----------



## beeware10

put it on indiegogo as a follow up to the flow hive. ya might make millions. lol


----------



## jadebees

I use a lot of warre hives. I used the basic idea of a Bushkills vacuum set, but Warre hive sized.. I believe you will be held up in history, not as a beekeeping great but right up there with Christ , The Buddha, Alexander the Great, and Napolean. Minions will hang on your every word. All hail!


----------



## Huntingstoneboy

Charlie B. should be kissing your feet!


----------



## Charlie B

Mark and Harley,

Your initial impressions were correct, odd is a perfect description.


----------



## sqkcrk

odfrank said:


> Mark, I see in post #6 you asked for a video of the BBWAB in action, so if you hadn't seen this video when I posted it last month here it is for you:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UkLBQBuTUbY


I'll be in Sacremento next year, May 25, 26, and 27. Maybe you can show me in person.


----------



## Charlie B

I'm thinking about buying this professional beevac for Ollie so he doesn't embarrass himself showing up to a cutout with the contraptions he's "invented".


----------



## aunt betty

This thread is creepin me out. Ollie, Tomkat, Charlie B....do you guys hunt ducks? Those names are all from the duck chat forum I used to live on.


----------

